

Bitcoin needs to learn from past e-currency failures - kosei
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/6d51117e-5806-11e3-a2ed-00144feabdc0.html

======
colinbartlett
I presume Coinbase does all this Know Your Customer stuff and is registered in
all 50 states? They are the most legitimate US Bitcoin service I've seen, it
sure would be a shame for them to be shut down.

